# 8.2 is out (closed)



## vand777 (Feb 20, 2011)

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.2/

And 7.4 has been released as well: http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/7.4/


----------



## valhalla (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info....  FreeBSD team..two thumbs up! Hope they fixed the ACPI problems too...


----------



## xibo (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## cuongvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you very very much.


----------



## lefta (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks I'm going to update


----------



## piggy (Feb 21, 2011)

vand777 said:
			
		

> http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.2/
> 
> And 7.4 has been released as well: http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/7.4/


Freebsd-update still do not offer the upgrade.

The message: 
	
	



```
No update needed to update system to 8.1-RELEASE-p2
```


----------



## Beastie (Feb 21, 2011)

That's because it hasn't been officially announced yet.
Once most/all mirrors have it, they'll do a press release and announce it.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Feb 21, 2011)

Offical FreeBSD website points the 8.2-RC3 ISO at the same location: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.2/

Today 2011/2/21(HKT), releng_8 is still wearing 8.2-PRERELEASE tag and you receive some new patches to /usr.sbin/newsyslogs, sys/dev/pci and sys/dev/re drivers after csup.


----------



## kpa (Feb 21, 2011)

RELENG_8 is 8-STABLE, for 8.2-RELEASE branch you need CVS tag RELENG_8_2.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 21, 2011)

zeissoctopus said:
			
		

> Offical FreeBSD website points the 8.2-RC3 ISO at the same location: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.2/
> 
> Today 2011/2/21(HKT), releng_8 is still wearing 8.2-PRERELEASE tag and you receive some new patches to /usr.sbin/newsyslogs, sys/dev/pci and sys/dev/re drivers after csup.


That's because you are tracking stable.

```
FreeBSD hp.aicom.loc 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #8: [B]Thu Feb 17[/B] 11:50:16 EET 2011     gkontos@hp.aicom.loc:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Of course the official announcement will come out once all the mirrors are in synch.


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 21, 2011)

Once the 8.2-dvd1 torrent shows up, I intend to seed as much as possible.


----------



## nestux (Feb 22, 2011)

Great! im download it now ]=)


----------



## copypaiste (Feb 22, 2011)

Good news everyone! (in a futurama's doc tone) Cvsuping


----------



## plecuq (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you very much !


----------



## nakal (Feb 22, 2011)

Seeding 8.2R amd64/i386 torrents with 5 MB/s... :e


----------



## Thorny (Feb 22, 2011)

nakal said:
			
		

> Seeding 8.2R amd64/i386 torrents with 5 MB/s... :e



I added 1 MB/s seeding this moment


----------



## captobvious (Feb 22, 2011)

Quick newbie question: can you burn an install DVD directly from a .iso.xz with[CMD=]growisofs[/CMD]
?


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 22, 2011)

captobvious said:
			
		

> Quick newbie question: can you burn an install DVD directly from a .iso.xz with[CMD=]growisofs[/CMD]
> ?



You should be able to use a pipe to decompress and send the file to growisofs.


----------



## nORKy (Feb 22, 2011)

Done with freebsd-update.


----------



## jnbek (Feb 22, 2011)

w00t!!! thanks guys.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

Right. Since the new versions have officially been released and announced, this thread is really no longer necessary. Please open any new issues in the regular sub-forums. Thanks.


----------

